# Coilology frame staple



## Paul33 (27/1/19)

quick question:

How do I work out what the resistance of a coil will be with this fancy schmancy frame staple spool?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (27/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> quick question:
> 
> How do I work out what the resistance of a coil will be with this fancy schmancy frame staple spool?
> 
> ...


they claim... every foot (+/- 30 CM in civilised terms) will have a resistance of 0.89 Ohm. So if you use 10 cm of wire to make your coil it would be 0.89/3 Ohm. (~0.3 Ohm).

How accurate their labelling is is however another matter.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/19)

Raindance said:


> they claim... every foot (+/- 30 CM in civilised terms) will have a resistance of 0.89 Ohm. So if you use 10 cm of wire to make your coil it would be 0.89/3 Ohm. (~0.3 Ohm).
> 
> How accurate their labelling is is however another matter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hopefully helpful answer but I’m not sure about their labeling 

I have the fused clapton spool and that states 2.6 ohm per ft which should come out to roughly 0.86ohms but my single coil was 0.4. 

So I don’t know. 

Probably the best way to find out is to buy it and wrap a coil and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/1/19)

Some of these coil calculator apps should be able to work it out. But you have to be pretty accurate with all the data you put in. But I cant help, the app Im using(coil builder) can work it out I think, but I dont know how to use it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (27/1/19)

There is a long answer as well. And I'm bored so here goes:

Take the diameter of the mandrel you want as inside diameter and add the thickness of the wire you are using. Multiply this by 3.14 (Pi) and this will give you the length of wire per wrap.

Multiply this by the number of wraps you wish for and add the length of each leg. This is now the theoretical length of your coil.

Divide their given Ohms per foot by 30 (cm) to get ohms per centimetre and multiply this answer by your coils length calculated above. Should be accurate to about 90%.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/19)

Raindance said:


> There is a long answer as well. And I'm bored so here goes:
> 
> Take the diameter of the mandrel you want as inside diameter and add the thickness of the wire you are using. Multiply this by 3.14 (Pi) and this will give you the length of wire per wrap.
> 
> ...


That’s way too much thinking for a Sunday while the crickets on but thank you, I appreciate it. 

I reckon I’ll grab a spool and hope for the best. 

The fused clapton wife wasn’t bad so hopefully this one is good too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> That’s way too much thinking for a Sunday while the crickets on but thank you, I appreciate it.
> 
> I reckon I’ll grab a spool and hope for the best.
> 
> The fused clapton wife wasn’t bad so hopefully this one is good too.


The "Vape Tool Pro" app should also be able to work out the resistance for you. I mainly use it to track my concentrates and recipes for DIY, but there is a fancy coil part to it too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90 (27/1/19)

Well i got 4mm 5 wrap dual build in a glaz RTA and its ohms out to .13 I run it at 123w and i got 2.5mm 5 wrap dual build in the Beest RTA and its ohms out at .1 running that at 68w. I love that wire! you can also wick it very thick because its pretty tough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (27/1/19)

Coilology have a tool on there website. Gives you ohm’s based on number if wraps and diameter of the coil you make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (27/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> That’s way too much thinking for a Sunday while the crickets on but thank you, I appreciate it.
> 
> I reckon I’ll grab a spool and hope for the best.
> 
> The fused clapton wife wasn’t bad so hopefully this one is good too.


Dude I heard of stepford wife ,but Clapton wife is that something new???

Good thing I know were referring to wire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (27/1/19)

.89 ÷ 30.48 × length of wire @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (28/1/19)

http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.html - this can calculate just about any weird/fancy wire you feel like using.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

